# Help me find an original Samsung Galaxy Nexus Wall Charger



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought my phone separately so I never had the original wall charger that comes with the Nexus. I've been using the standard Verizon one, but my buddies Samsung wall charger charges his way way faster...and not to mention the usb cord that comes the Verizon charger is like 2 feet long...so my phone has to rest on the carpet while charging. I Googled "original Samsung galaxy nexus wall charger" but I can't tell which of the gazillion results are the actual original that come with the Nexus originally. Looking for help with someone that knows what to look for. Thanks everyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a second one from my original gn that I broke.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Id Iike to buy a new one.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Isn't it just a 2A charger? (The standard is 1A iirc.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the one that came with the phone from verizon is 1A. If you do a 2A then your battery life will decrease iirc. I dont mean battery drain, I mean the battery will not last as long as it should i.e. 1-2 years. If you are looking for a 2A look at the hp touchpad wall charger. it comes with a 5-6 foot usb cord


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Well the one that came with the phone from verizon is 1A. If you do a 2A then your battery life will decrease iirc. I dont mean battery drain, I mean the battery will not last as long as it should i.e. 1-2 years. If you are looking for a 2A look at the hp touchpad wall charger. it comes with a 5-6 foot usb cord


If I'm asking for the one that comes in the Samsung Galaxy Nexus box brand new...is it 1 or 2A? I don't want anything that wasn't designed originally for the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

its 1A


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> its 1A


Thank you. So it doesn't matter which brand huh? Only amps matter?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> I bought my phone separately so I never had the original wall charger that comes with the Nexus. I've been using the standard Verizon one, but my buddies Samsung wall charger charges his way way faster...and not to mention the usb cord that comes the Verizon charger is like 2 feet long...so my phone has to rest on the carpet while charging. I Googled "original Samsung galaxy nexus wall charger" but I can't tell which of the gazillion results are the actual original that come with the Nexus originally. Looking for help with someone that knows what to look for. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thought I saw the OEM one on androidcentral for $15 today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

it really doesnt matter the brand. A good one to get is the Logitech Performance MX mouse charger. Its 1A and has a 6 foot usb. http://buy.logitech.com/store/logib2c/en_US/DisplayCategoryProductListPage/categoryid.28136300 its 10 bucks


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been using the charger that came with a blackberry with no ill affects. It charges fast and I have had no problems with it. In fact I have never used the one that was packaged with the box. All modern phones have charging circuits that limit the draw from a charger. You typically want one that puts out 700 milliamps-1 amp.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Well the one that came with the phone from verizon is 1A. If you do a 2A then your battery life will decrease iirc. I dont mean battery drain, I mean the battery will not last as long as it should i.e. 1-2 years. If you are looking for a 2A look at the hp touchpad wall charger. it comes with a 5-6 foot usb cord


I could have sworn it was at least 1.5A. My apologies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

1A and the ones I've found to work are new HTC chargers which are also 1A.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I got an original 1a charger off amazon for 7 dollars

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

This one works great.

Samsung OEM 1.0A Original Home Wall AC Travel Charger Adapter + USB 2.0 Data Sync Connect Transfer Charge Cable
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005OSURT2/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

hille141 said:


> This one works great.
> 
> Samsung OEM 1.0A Original Home Wall AC Travel Charger Adapter + USB 2.0 Data Sync Connect Transfer Charge Cable
> http://www.amazon.co...p_am_us?ie=UTF8
> ...


Yup that the one I got only now its .16 cent cheaper then it was when I ordered it on monday,ha .I ordered it on Monday and got it on Thursday with the standard shipping amazon ships by(free shipping)


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

jtpterp said:


> I have a second one from my original gn that I broke.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What do you want for that charger?


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

hille141 said:


> This one works great.
> 
> Samsung OEM 1.0A Original Home Wall AC Travel Charger Adapter + USB 2.0 Data Sync Connect Transfer Charge Cable
> http://www.amazon.co...p_am_us?ie=UTF8
> ...


I ordered that one, but without the cable. I should've just ordered it with, seeing as the price is the same, but figured I have so many cables. :|


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

hille141 said:


> This one works great.
> 
> Samsung OEM 1.0A Original Home Wall AC Travel Charger Adapter + USB 2.0 Data Sync Connect Transfer Charge Cable
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005OSURT2/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8
> ...


Nice...but how long is the USB cable?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the cable length too much. You can by a 6 ft cable for < $2
http://www.amazon.co...27087228&sr=1-1

Just make sure you have a quality plug


----------

